# Masonic training



## vangoedenaam (Jan 30, 2015)

We come in lodge to better ourselves. That implies lodge is (amongst other things) some sort of training ground. Would it be wise, sensible, advisable, good, allowed, interesting, etc to actually organize sessions where training, eg aimed at communication skills, listening, overcoming personal hurdles, etc, is the main focus? How much should or even can we help our brothers grow?


----------



## Morris (Jan 30, 2015)

I brought up toastmasters at lodge one day just in casual conversation and about five brothers were members and a couple were heavily involved.  It made me remember just how "like minded" we all are. 

I always think that making small clubs  with other brothers is a great thing. Even if it only lasts 6 months, that's something that can be build upon that everyone involved can benefit from. A great way to build leaders.


----------



## chrmc (Jan 30, 2015)

I think it would be a good idea, but I would do it in a Masonic context. The seven liberal arts and sciences are cornerstones of Masonry, and many of the things you mention can be studies through them, ritual practice or similar.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Jan 30, 2015)

You hear it all the time: The student is ready when the teacher appears.  OK, they don't say it like that, but isn't it true???   In my experience there are many Masons who are ready to be students, but they do not know it because no one has appeared to teach them.  There is an easy way to find out if there are Masons in your Lodge who are ready to be students.  Are you ready for it?  YOU stand up and teach them something.  Every single time that I have stood up in Lodge and shared some piece of Masonic knowledge or inspiration at least one Brother comes up to me afterward who wants to talk about it.  That one Mason makes it worth my effort.

Conquering ones fear is a Masonic thing to do.  Brother Rudyard Kipling wrote about this in his poem "If".  Which is available here: http://www.kiplingsociety.co.uk/poems_if.htm  This poem was the first thing I ever presented during open Lodge.  I also included a brief Masonic biography of Kipling from information I got here: http://www.freemasons-freemasonry.com/kipling.html

Once I told the story of which Grand Lodge claims Masonic jurisdiction over the moon and of the first Masonic Lodge chartered on the moon.
Story here: http://tl2k.org/history.htm

Next time I go to Lodge I intend to read the poem "Sermons We See" by Brother Edgar Guest.  Which is the second poem on this page: http://www.silverberch.com/guest.html  A biography of Brother Guest can be found here: http://freemasonry.bcy.ca/biography/guest_e/guest_e.html

We cannot wait because there is no one else to do it.  Do not ask permission because few will understand.  Somewhere a student stands quietly, will he see you?


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 8, 2015)

Very important thread.  Great awareness Brethren.  Each time I see a masonic moment concerning any part of the seven liberal arts and sciences every mason in the room gets up and claps.  Paying bills and carrying on business is entirely over estimated!


----------



## Morris (Apr 6, 2015)

pointwithinacircle2 said:


> You hear it all the time: The student is ready when the teacher appears.  OK, they don't say it like that, but isn't it true???   In my experience there are many Masons who are ready to be students, but they do not know it because no one has appeared to teach them.  There is an easy way to find out if there are Masons in your Lodge who are ready to be students.  Are you ready for it?  YOU stand up and teach them something.  Every single time that I have stood up in Lodge and shared some piece of Masonic knowledge or inspiration at least one Brother comes up to me afterward who wants to talk about it.  m?



Well. It took me long enough but I finally stood up and gave a small lecture? on passion. Discussed a couple of philosophers views on passion vs reason and was met with a lot of warmth. I was worried because I did it at good for the order and I was the last thing from closing the meeting. But everyone enjoyed it and was told later that it was the best 5 mins of the meeting. I probably would still be waiting if this thread hadn't put that little thought in my head, thank you all for that.


----------



## coachn (Apr 6, 2015)

It is enough to show a man what must be done.  When he is a man, he shall do it and have nothing stand in his way.  When he is not, he shall find every excuse not to.  Freemasonry shows men what must be done.  That is all.  It is up to the man to then do without excuse.  It's why so many fail too.  They want to be coddled toward the ends they profess without doing the Work required to get there.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Apr 6, 2015)

coachn said:


> It is enough to show a man what must be done.  When he is a man, he shall do it and have nothing stand in his way.  When he is not, he shall find every excuse not to.  Freemasonry shows men what must be done.  That is all.  It is up to the man to then do without excuse.  It's why so many fail too.  They want to be coddled toward the ends they profess without doing the Work required to get there.


I agree with everything you wrote except your conclusion that "They want to be coddled".  My disagreement stems from what appears to me to be your description of another persons subjective reality.  The word subjective means "existing in the mind".  It is simply too difficult to know what exists in another persons mind for most of us to be very good at it.  

We see what people do.  We can only guess what existed in their mind that made them do it.  I think this is where spirituality comes in.  Remember that "Judge not" line?  I think this is the GAOTU's way of saying "don't waste your time passing judgement on others; you're only going to get it wrong, and it won't help anyway".   This is where we need the three Masonic values of Faith, Hope and Charity.  These spiritual values are a healing balm on the subjective reality of others.  I don't have to know what is wrong with my Brothers subjective reality in order to help him overcome it.  I can assist by applying the right attitude toward him while his subjective reality heals.  

So, to bring this back to the OP's question.  Yes we should do as much as we can to assist in our Brothers education.  Some will improve by learning the _things_ we teach, and some will learn by appreciating that we _value them_ enough to teach them.  And some will simply be irritated that it takes longer to get to the hot dogs and cookies, but you can't fix everybody!


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Apr 6, 2015)

Morris said:


> Well. It took me long enough but I finally stood up and gave a small lecture? on passion. Discussed a couple of philosophers views on passion vs reason and was met with a lot of warmth. I was worried because I did it at good for the order and I was the last thing from closing the meeting. But everyone enjoyed it and was told later that it was the best 5 mins of the meeting. I probably would still be waiting if this thread hadn't put that little thought in my head, thank you all for that.


WoooHooo!  CLAP, CLAP, CLAP!   Yeah!   Felt Good, didn't it?  It made me feel good just reading it.  Thank You Brother, you just made my day.


----------



## coachn (Apr 6, 2015)

pointwithinacircle2 said:


> I agree with everything you wrote except your conclusion that "They want to be coddled".  My disagreement stems from what appears to me to be your description of another persons subjective reality.  The word subjective means "existing in the mind".  It is simply too difficult to know what exists in another persons mind for most of us to be very good at it.



Thanks Bro., I was referring to boys, not men.  And from all outward appearance, they do indeed want to be coddled.   AND, I've talked with enough of them to be assured that this outward appearance confirms my assessment.  Hence the phrase found within ritual and stated by Mr. Wisdom himself, their very looks betray them.  Very telling indeed!  ;-).



pointwithinacircle2 said:


> We see what people do.  We can only guess what existed in their mind that made them do it.



Yet, when we discuss such things with them to confirm what we are seeing, it is fairly easy to confirm assessments.



pointwithinacircle2 said:


> I think this is where spirituality comes in.  Remember that "Judge not" line?



Yes, I do... and it is taken out of context and truncated to provide an absolutely different point than what was intended by the original scripture.  The original scripture does not mean to not judge.  It means that when you do so, be prepared to be judged under the same rules.  That is HOLY different than what many put forth to prove a point.



pointwithinacircle2 said:


> I think this is the GAOTU's way of saying "don't waste your time passing judgement on others; you're only going to get it wrong, and it won't help anyway".



If this where the case, then MMs would NOT be allowed to fulfill their charge as MMs.  We are charged to correct our Brothers when necessary and that cannot be done without proper and applied judgment.



pointwithinacircle2 said:


> This is where we need the three Masonic values of Faith, Hope and Charity.  These spiritual values are a healing balm on the subjective reality of others.  I don't have to know what is wrong with my Brothers subjective reality in order to help him overcome it.  I can assist by applying the right attitude toward him while his subjective reality heals.



I had better know well his subjective reality when I am to assist him in bettering it.



pointwithinacircle2 said:


> So, to bring this back to the OP's question.  Yes we should do as much as we can to assist in our Brothers education.



I agree!



pointwithinacircle2 said:


> Some will improve by learning the _things_ we teach, and some will learn by appreciating that we _value them_ enough to teach them.  And some will simply be irritated that it takes longer to get to the hot dogs and cookies, but you can't fix everybody!



Yup!


----------



## Morris (Apr 6, 2015)

pointwithinacircle2 said:


> WoooHooo!  CLAP, CLAP, CLAP!   Yeah!   Felt Good, didn't it?  It made me feel good just reading it.  Thank You Brother, you just made my day.



Yes, it felt great! One brother even asked me for some book references to get together outside the lodge and discuss them.


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 10, 2015)

That, my dear Brother, is a home run!  WOW!  Some of them really do breath out the end of their nose.


----------



## LAMason (May 7, 2015)

Also, remember there is a wealth of information available such as "Old Tiler Talks" and "Short Talk Bulletins" available on the internet as well as in print.  If you want to ease into making presentations, just reading one of these at a meeting does not take long but can provide "grist for the mill" to jump start a discussion.


----------



## coachn (May 7, 2015)

LAMason said:


> Also, remember there is a wealth of information available such as "Old Tiler Talks" and "Short Talk Bulletins" available on the internet as well as in print.  If you want to ease into making presentations, just reading one of these at a meeting does not take long but can provide "grist for the mill" to jump start a discussion.


But for God's sake, don't read it verbatim! Read it, digest it, perpend it deeply and prepare to and DO speak using your own words!


----------



## jwhoff (May 7, 2015)

AH shucks Doc.  

There you go again!

If I didn't know better, I'd think you were placing the RESPONSIBILITY directly on my shoulders.

Let's see, I don't see one of these with a few teeth missing ...


----------



## coachn (May 7, 2015)

jwhoff said:


> AH shucks Doc.
> 
> There you go again!
> 
> ...


<snicker> yup...


----------

